# NFS Hot Pursuit 2010: Dream- & Snapshots ohne Internetverbindung



## HighEnd111 (9. März 2014)

Heyho nochmal 

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, NFS HP 2010 so "auszutricksen", dass man trotz fehlender Internetverbindung Dream- & Snapshots machen kann? Wäre cool, mein PC ist nämlich ein Standalone und wird es auch bleiben 

Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## HighEnd111 (9. März 2014)

Hat niemand eine Idee?


----------



## Galford (10. März 2014)

Leider kenne ich keinen Methode Dream- oder Snapshots zu erstellen, ohne Verbindung mit den EA Servern, weil ohne Verbindung scheinbar auch gar keine Screenshot erstellt werden.

Allerdings werden die Dreamshots eh auf 1280x720 heruntergerechnet, bzw. die Snapshots auf 640x360. Qualitativ sieht es also sowieso nicht besonders berauschend aus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Deshalb meine Empfehlung: lade dir auf der hier verlinkten Webseite die NFS Hot Pursuit No HUD & Real Lights MOD (und evtl. noch den Camera Hack) herunter. Diese Mod deaktiviert das HUD vollständig, ändert leider aber auch das Licht der Scheinwerfer und Straßenlampen. Dann brauchst du nur noch ein Programm, mit dem du Screenshots machen kannst. Fraps zum Beispiel.

Das sieht dann so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Den offiziellen Screenshot-Sammelthread der PCGH findest du hier, falls du Screenshots hier auf PCGH teilen willst:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...t-thread-bitte-keine-ot-diskussionen-499.html


----------



## HighEnd111 (10. März 2014)

Hey 

Erstmal danke für deine Antwort! In wiefern wird denn das Licht der Scheinwerfer verändert? Hat es auch Auswirkungen auf das Blaulicht? Kann die Bilder grade leider nur sehr langsam laden, schlechte Verbindung 

In jedem Fall werde ich es ausprobieren, sobald mein PC wieder einsatzbereit ist! Mit MSI Afterburner & OSD kann ich auch gut Screenshots machen . Werde dann auch ein wenig mitposten im Screenshot-Thread


----------



## Galford (10. März 2014)

HighEnd111 schrieb:


> Hey
> 
> Erstmal danke für deine Antwort! In wiefern wird denn das Licht der Scheinwerfer verändert? Hat es auch Auswirkungen auf das Blaulicht? Kann die Bilder grade leider nur sehr langsam laden, schlechte Verbindung



Sagen wir mal so: ich mag die Lichtquellen so, wie sie von den Entwickler vorgesehen waren. Die Mod macht die Lichter (z.B. der Scheinwerfer) "realistischer". 

Die Mod gibt es in zwei Varianten: 
- Änderung an den Lichtern, aber das HUD bleibt erhalten
- Änderung an den Lichtern, und das HUD wir komplett abgeschaltet

Leider gibt es die Mod nicht in einer dritten Variante, bei der die Lichter unangetastet bleiben, und nur das HUD komplett abgeschaltet wird.


----------



## HighEnd111 (10. März 2014)

Nach dem Patchen auf Version 1.5 (oder 1.05?) wurden die Scheinwerfer und Blaulichter ja so ultrahell, was mich etwas gestört hat (ansonsten sind die Lichter ja eigentlich echt gut gestaltet). Ist das mit dem Mod immernoch so?

Hab mittlerweile auch deine Bilder anschauen können


----------



## Galford (10. März 2014)

HighEnd111 schrieb:


> Nach dem Patchen auf Version 1.5 (oder 1.05?) wurden die Scheinwerfer und Blaulichter ja so ultrahell, was mich etwas gestört hat (ansonsten sind die Lichter ja eigentlich echt gut gestaltet). Ist das mit dem Mod immernoch so?



 Lass mich raten: du hast das Spiel entweder nicht seit Release oder du hast die diversen Patches (1.02, 1.03, 1.04) ausgelassen? 
 Die Mod macht die Lichter weniger grell - wem es so besser gefällt.


----------



## HighEnd111 (10. März 2014)

Hab das Spiel seit '12 und weder 1.2, noch 1.3 gepatcht. War zu faul ^^ Außerdem ist mein PC ein Standalone, d.h. nicht ans Internet angebunden.  Und übern Lappy per USB zum PC zu ziehen ist zwar möglich, aber nervig ^^


----------

